# My First Gun



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi I'm new here. I've recently found that I'm interested in learning about guns and shooting. Went to the range for the first time last week. Loved it! With me being a female I'm looking for a gun, nothing heavy that when I get my CHL license I can carry with me to protect me and my kiddo when were out and about if necessary. I was originally looking at a Taurus P111 but the man at Bass Pro Shop said that wasn't the gun I needed to go with, the newer ones are becoming unrealiable. And I don't need a gun that won't work when it comes down to needing it. He suggested the Beretta PX4 Storm Sub-Compact 9mm, at that store they don't keep the clips in the guns so it was hard to tell without the clip on the exact feel, so I'm gonna go to Cabela's or a local gun shop and compare the Compact to the sub-compact. I'm not used to shooting a 9mm yet I did good on my first attempt but got tired easy from the recoil and I know that you probably don't want to go any lower on caliber when it's for self defense. So I'm now finding it hard to find that gun to rent at a range to try it out. I'm not sure if I want to purchase an expensive gun without really knowing how it shoots. Sig's are also an option but not liking the price tag on those but at least the range has one that I can check out and shoot with. Sig Saucer P239. I hear so many good things about Beretta though and how reliable they are so any suggestions?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A Glock G-26 or Springfield XD-9 subcompacts are outstanding handguns in the $500 range. A Kahr CW-9 is also very good, for a little less money. 

I don't know Berettas. They don't appeal to me, personally, but are reputed to be decent handguns. Sigs are very good, too.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't really done much research on Glocks because several models don't even have safety’s and that is kind of important to me to have that. So does the G-26 have Manuel safety? I guess I could look it up haha. I just want something super reliable and can be used also for target practice.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Glocks do not have 'flip' type safeties, but they will not 'go off' if dropped, or any other way except for the trigger being pulled.

Your training needs to include never ever putting your finger inside the trigger guard unless you are pointing the gun at something you intend to destroy. It makes no difference what kind of pistol you end up with, this is a cardinal rule of gun handling. If you never touch the trigger, and never let the muzzle sweep across someone or point at someone, you will never hurt anyone, accidentally, including yourself.

The Glock, and all other striker fired and double-action pistols are as safe as revolvers, which have been around for 150 years, without a flip safety. Once you become comfortable with your ability to safely handle and fire a pistol, you will likely prefer one without a flip lever safety.

Having said all of that, there are plenty of good semi-auto pistols that do have flip safeties, if that is still your preference.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Bisley for your helpful advice.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned many, many guns over the years - as I get bored pretty fast. I have owned 5 different Glocks over the years - I even carried a G26 for 8 years, but I honestly hated the gun. I carried it because it was essentially rust proof.

For a while - I liked having a gun that wasn't DA/SA - as the 1st trigger is heavier. I also carried a 1911 for a while.

However, after almost getting robbed in the parking lot of the gunstore I frequent last year - I changed what I carried (my gun was in the case in my hand, as I was taking it inside to look at laser grips - so I had no accessible gun on me).

I do not want a gun (like a 1911) where I have to remember to deactivate the safety every time. That close call showed me how adrenaline kicks in, and your don't have much detailed thought processes available. As I have so many different guns, cocked and locked on a 1911 is no longer 2nd nature. 

I want a gun I can just pull and fire if needed - and I like the heavier DA first pull - to keep me from making a stupid mistake. One can argue all they want about the Glock trigger being as safe as any other gun... But the truth is that the Glock has the most accidental discharges... Especially among law enforcement. Officers have told me that they never had AD's with past guns, but they happen with regularity with the Glock.

I carry a Beretta 92FS. One can change out the hammer spring for a "D" spring for $6 - it lightens that 1st shot by a few pounds - making it easier to shoot the gun accurately with that first, heavier shot.. But, it's still heavy enough to keep ya from doing something stupid.

I have had a concealed carry permit since 1996, and I bought my first gun in 1993. My interests and fav guns have changed over the years, and it may change again in the future. But that's the place I'm at now.

As for the Taurus - SKIP them. Horrible customer service and an above average number of problem guns due to pour quality control.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok so you are proof that issues happen at gun stores, we were at a gun store in Forth Worth not long ago and these gang bangers walked in and were openly carrying guns and kind of waving them around and I just looked at my husband and said it's time to gooo, I no longer felt safe around them. My husband is like nothing is going to happen the guys that work here are so heavenly armed and I said yeah before someone gets shot or after? They kept staring at me and I had my child with me and I think that's where I decided it's time to get protection. I just had this really bad feeling that those are the type of people that use guns unwisely if you get me.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

Can someone tell me all the differences between all the safety's? Decocker, mag safety, trigger safety, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, there are slide and frame mounted safeties - basically, you cannot fire the gun with the safety on.

On DA/SA guns - usually with an external hammer. The decocker drops the hammer down for you without you having to pull the trigger - this way the gun doesn't go off by accident.

Trigger safties like the glock - there is an extra piece of plastic - and theoretically, it requires a proper pull of the trigger with your complete finger - and not something grazing the trigger by accident. However, accidental discharges can still happen. And honestly - the glock trigger safey is not really much of a saftey.

Now, all modern semi autos also have a drop safety - there is a firing pin block that only moves out of the way if you pull the trigger. So, dropping the gun will not set it off.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> ... But the truth is that the Glock has the most accidental discharges... Especially among law enforcement.


You don't suppose that could be because the overwhelming majority of LEOs carry Glocks...an endorsement of it's own, in my opinion. I bet if there was any way to track it, you would discover that a disproportionate number of gun accidents, in general, could be attributed to LEOs.

If the Glock doesn't have enough safety devices to suit you, there's always the XDs, with their grip safeties. They are as reliable and accurate as the Glock, and maybe even slightly cheaper. The newer model, the XDm even has a lever type safety, for the person who really, really, really doesn't trust him/her self. :mrgreen:


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

I like that XDm but I'm going to consider the XD sub compact. I think that may suit me a little better. I even like the looks a little better then the Beretta but it's not all about looks as much as feel. Cool thanks for bring that to my attention now I can't wait for the weekend to go look at the gun store.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bisley said:


> You don't suppose that could be because the overwhelming majority of LEOs carry Glocks...an endorsement of it's own, in my opinion. I bet if there was any way to track it, you would discover that a disproportionate number of gun accidents, in general, could be attributed to LEOs.
> 
> If the Glock doesn't have enough safety devices to suit you, there's always the XDs, with their grip safeties. They are as reliable and accurate as the Glock, and maybe even slightly cheaper. The newer model, the XDm even has a lever type safety, for the person who really, really, really doesn't trust him/her self. :mrgreen:


 I really don't want to argue the merits of Glocks. I used to like them but no longer do for various reasons.

However, the main reason Glocks are so wide spread among LEOs is because they hit at the right time... Many agencies need to replace their old guns... Glock would buy the old guns and sell the new guns at a highly discounted rate. An LEO on another board I frequent stated taht this is what happened at his dept. They ended up paying like $200 a gun when the entire deal was done. Glock took advantage of that market and did make deals no one else would... That's really one of the main reasons they spread to 80+% of the LEO market. Is it a good gun? Yes - Is it for everyone? No.

Many LEOs don't like their Glock, but have to carry it anyway.

Once again, I really don't want to get into a Glock debate. But the truth of the matter is that there are a lot of Ad's with Glocks...

Look at that stupid ATF agent who shot himself in a classroom with a Glock... Waco ambush... Several officers were on top of a roof, about to make entry. One got shot... Guess what - He shot himself with his own Glock...

I attended a police academy years ago when I was in college, and we watched it in slow motion. Swat team, federal agent shot himself right before entry with his fellow officers with him. There are way more than 2 examples.

I think that a Glock is NOt for EVERYONE. Sorry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Serenity said:


> I like that XDm but I'm going to consider the XD sub compact. I think that may suit me a little better. I even like the looks a little better then the Beretta but it's not all about looks as much as feel. Cool thanks for bring that to my attention now I can't wait for the weekend to go look at the gun store.


That is a pretty good gun..

A couple of years ago, I rented it and compared it head to head with my P99 compact. I shot the P99c just a tiny, tiny bit better. Otherwise, i would have gotten one.

The new Beretta PX4 sub compact (not the fulsize) seems to be a good gun as well. It's DA/SA, and is about the same size.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Look at that stupid ATF agent who shot himself in a classroom with a Glock...


Bad example, as that had nothing to do with the brand of gun. What he did could have happened with any semi auto.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

`Actually - for some strange reason - most LEO AD's with a Glock happen when they are holstering the gun, believe it or not...

But, we're getting off topic now from the original poster's questions...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, the point is, to me, that no decent quality gun goes off by itself. 

Keep your finger off the trigger - especially when holstering - and you aren't going to shoot yourself. It's like learning to put your car in 'Park' and turning the ignition off, when you are through driving it. Anyone who cannot teach themselves to follow this rule about gun handling is a menace.

LEOs, like any other human being, lose their awe of the power contained within that small package, after a while, and simply become too relaxed with their guns. Pretend that it is a snake, or a bomb, and you will be more likely to maintain the proper reverence for what you are holding in your hand. Be aware that complacency is very dangerous and go to extremes to avoid it. End of sermon.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

Serenity,
Welcome and let me say that I am so proud of you for what you are doing. Women have long been looked upon as "unable to handle" guns. You will find that as you practice, practice, practice at the range, it will become second nature to you. As to the safety issue, also being a mother of small kids, here is my opinion: I won't buy it if it does not have a decocking safety. I don't want to have to remember to either chamber a round or turn off the safety in a bad situation. With the decocker, I can chamber a round, decock and leave the safety off while I carry. It makes for a longer first trigger pull, but that, in itself, is another safety mechanism. I carry a Bersa .380 CC. Super thin and easy to conceal on the body(you do NOT want to purse carry, that is the first thing crooks will take from you), and the price is pretty good at around $300. Mine is super accurate and has been since the get go, even just "point and shoot." .380 is just a short 9mm round, and you have 8 rounds if you carry with one in the chamber. Pretty sure that is enough to do the job, but I usually have a spare mag too. The other thing I like about Bersa is that the slide release is slighty more pronounced and easier to operate than say, a Glock. I have more trouble with the slide release on my Glock than my Bersa. My last piece of advice is to go with what feels good to you. No matter what the guy at Bass Pro Shop says, you get what feels good in your hand. The best gun for you is the one you will actually use. Feel free to contact me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome Shannon thanks for your advice. And I think your absolutely right carrying it in the purse even though I'm a well trained martial artist that doesn't make me unbeatable...I should have thought about that already DOH!! How do you carry yours? I can see doing an ankle holster. However in the summer wearing shorts probably wouldn't work your in Texas you know the heat we have here blah! Humid...that gives me a place to start.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

I usually carry in the waist band, my preferred is what you call "appendix carry", between my hip bone and belly button, on my strong side. Strong side is which ever hand you prefer to use (for writing, eating, etc.) Ankle is an option when you have jeans on, but slower to get to. Once you get used to IWB, you will hardly notice it.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

It's gonna be one of those things I will have to try different options..most of my pants right now are sorta of baggy so that may work out...I don't want to see any bulge when I sit or whatever haha ok now that just sounds wrong sorry. My humor is not so good sometimes.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL! I know what you mean! Have you looked into a shooting class? Not the CHL but one to teach you how to shoot? That would be worthwhile. I got my training from Dad and in the army but not everyone has that experience. I am actually considering competition shooting....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would not recommend carrying with an ankle holster - unless it is for a backup gun.

Getting a gun from your ankle take time, and it is not a realistic scenario to get to your gun in a robbery situation.

IWB would be the best - because it is much quicker than trying to get a gun out of your purse. But purse carry is probably the most common for a woman.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

Like I've allways said "you really need a good heavy all metal gun because _nothing says pistol whip_ better than a hand full of steel!!!:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Bisley said:


> You don't suppose that could be because the overwhelming majority of LEOs carry Glocks...an endorsement of it's own, in my opinion. I bet if there was any way to track it, you would discover that a disproportionate number of gun accidents, in general, could be attributed to LEOs.
> 
> If the Glock doesn't have enough safety devices to suit you, there's always the XDs, with their grip safeties. They are as reliable and accurate as the Glock, and maybe even slightly cheaper. The newer model, the XDm even has a lever type safety, for the person who really, really, really doesn't trust him/her self. :mrgreen:


Where is this safety you speak of. I have the XDm and its external safeties are the trigger and grip safeties.

There is one model of the XD 45acp that you can get that has a external safety other than the two mentioned, but the XDm does not.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

As for the OP.
She might consider a Walther P99 which has been mentioned.
They are great guns, striker fired, with decockers, the AS trigger actuates the striker every trigger pull. With the pistol loaded and decocked the first pull is basically DA and shots after SA.
I would put it ahead of my XD, XDm, and Glock for accuracy and comfort. Looks good too.
Though you will spend another 150.00 for it over the others. In the same price range of the XDm.
Walther P99 Pistol

A little reading on it. I have the same set up minus the light.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Freedom1911 said:


> Where is this safety you speak of. I have the XDm and its external safeties are the trigger and grip safeties.
> 
> There is one model of the XD 45acp that you can get that has a external safety other than the two mentioned, but the XDm does not.


You are correct. I had been told they were coming out with a thumb safety, but I had no interest in it, so I didn't research it. I assumed it was one of the 'improvements' that the XDm was coming out with. I already have a XD45 Service and a XD45 Compact, so I have never even really looked at the XDm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I had several P99s for many years - they are good, reliable guns. I sold my last one a couple of weeks ago, as the gun doesn't interest me anymore.

However - be aware that it does have more recoil for a 9mm than most other polymer 9mm's. That was one of the things I didn't like about it.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

scpankow said:


> LOL! I know what you mean! Have you looked into a shooting class? Not the CHL but one to teach you how to shoot? That would be worthwhile. I got my training from Dad and in the army but not everyone has that experience. I am actually considering competition shooting....


I know how to shoot and stuff, my brother in law is in the Army and is well trained with them taught me how to hold, how to shoot, how to clean jams, how to take apart and clean the gun...the 4 rules. HOWEVER I do need to take the class, eventually I will take the introductory course and CHL when money is available for those. There is so much more I feel I need to learn. I'm still nervous carrying it with me hopefully with some time I will be more used to it, the first time with anything for me is always a bit nerve racking. I analyze things way to much I'm thinking.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 14, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I had several P99s for many years - they are good, reliable guns. I sold my last one a couple of weeks ago, as the gun doesn't interest me anymore.
> 
> However - be aware that it does have more recoil for a 9mm than most other polymer 9mm's. That was one of the things I didn't like about it.


Your from Texas..what is the law about selling personal guns when your tired of owning it? Or do you try to sell them to a gun shop for re-sale from there? My husband didn't know.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

Serenity said:


> Your from Texas..what is the law about selling personal guns when your tired of owning it? Or do you try to sell them to a gun shop for re-sale from there? My husband didn't know.


In Texas, you can sell face to face with just an exchange of gun for money, if both buyer and seller are Texas residents and legally allowed to own a firearm. I just recently sold one to a guy that just happens to have an FFL but there was not any paperwork involved. He DID give me a Bill of Sale, just for my own comfort, but it is not required. I just like to have proof that I sold it incase it shows up somewhere later at a crime scene!


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

Serenity said:


> HOWEVER I do need to take the class, eventually I will take the introductory course and CHL when money is available for those. I'm still nervous carrying it with me hopefully with some time I will be more used to it, the first time with anything for me is always a bit nerve racking. I analyze things way to much I'm thinking.


Just to be sure I understand you correctly, are you saying that you DON'T have your CHL yet, but you are already carrying the gun with you? Or did I misread what you said?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Serenity said:


> Your from Texas..what is the law about selling personal guns when your tired of owning it? Or do you try to sell them to a gun shop for re-sale from there? My husband didn't know.


As stated above - private guns ales in TX are super easy. DOn't trade it into a gun shop. You'll be LUCKY to get 50% of the value, and will more than likely only get 30-35%.

I get bored with guns fairly quick, so I do a lot of buying and selling. Anytime I sell anything, I make a bill of sale. It has the serial #, the items that come with the gun, and it states that the buyer can legally purchase the firearm. I have 2 copies, and we each sign both. There is 1 copy for each of us.

I then keep that in case something were ever to happen with that person and the gun I sold them.

Is that legally required? No. I just do it because it is a good idea and it protects me a little.

But, just post the ad on a bunch of gun sites - find a buyer, and that's it.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Good for you Serenity taking this step and excellent advice Shannon. My wife is an excellent shot naturally and her choice was a Sig 228 although sadly she does not carry it.

In addition to all the great advice already given I would suggest that as you check out different models and features that you make sure you can operate all the controls and operations comfortably. Some slides are hard to pull back because of the strong recoil spring set up and some controls may be located in awkward positions for you.

Like Shipwreck I'm a big fan of the Beretta's but admit that slide mounted safety/decocker might be a bit of a thumb stretch for some. Conversely the controls on my wife's Sig are laid out pretty good for most folks but racking back that slide takes some effort. Other than two handed shooting support and racking back the slide I require I can manipulate all controls with my shooting hand. In my case that is my left hand. Finding a good comfortable fit that you can shoot proficiently and with confidence is what it's all about.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Serenity said:


> Hi I'm new here. I've recently found that I'm interested in learning about guns and shooting. Went to the range for the first time last week. Loved it! With me being a female I'm looking for a gun, nothing heavy that when I get my CHL license I can carry with me to protect me and my kiddo when were out and about if necessary. I was originally looking at a Taurus P111 but the man at Bass Pro Shop said that wasn't the gun I needed to go with, the newer ones are becoming unrealiable. And I don't need a gun that won't work when it comes down to needing it. He suggested the Beretta PX4 Storm Sub-Compact 9mm, at that store they don't keep the clips in the guns so it was hard to tell without the clip on the exact feel, so I'm gonna go to Cabela's or a local gun shop and compare the Compact to the sub-compact. I'm not used to shooting a 9mm yet I did good on my first attempt but got tired easy from the recoil and I know that you probably don't want to go any lower on caliber when it's for self defense. So I'm now finding it hard to find that gun to rent at a range to try it out. I'm not sure if I want to purchase an expensive gun without really knowing how it shoots. Sig's are also an option but not liking the price tag on those but at least the range has one that I can check out and shoot with. Sig Saucer P239. I hear so many good things about Beretta though and how reliable they are so any suggestions?


Serenity, Check out this website, lots of good info.

Cornered Cat


----------

